# Planting a 360g tank... what do you think ?



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi everyone.
I'm completing my DIY 360 gallon tank in a certain amount of time, but I'm starting to think of the setup it'll be.
I have had a few bunch of small aquariums (30-40 gals) that weren't planted, and I find they look a little bit boring, so I wanted to have a nice tank with my big one. I thought of going with a planted setup, but I don't know if I should get into that. Anybody has an opinion ?
You see, I have absolutely no experience with planted tanks, and I don't know wether or not my first experience should be on such a large scale. Also, I'm looking for a setup that isn't too complicated. Another of my concern is the cost involved in buying the phenomenal quantity of plants needed for plating the tank (I thought of collecting some plants at my local river as a second option, is that feasible ?)and the cost involved in maintaining such a tank (I have a very very limitd budget)! I also have no clue and what kind of plants I want. My biggest concern is the maintnance : I read from the "for newbies" topic that you have to trim the plants. I dont see myself sticking my arm in the tank and trimming 1000 plants with my little pair of scissors while like 18 red bellies are swimming around it ! The ones i have have been getting especially aggressive since I paired them up and I wouldn't be suprised that they rip my arm off if I was to put them all together ! Finally, I don't know if I should use rock for the bottom, as I fear sand would be sucked up by my DIY Python...

Anyways, if any one would advise me, I'd really appreciate it. I find that PFury is the best place for nice people's advices (unlike waterwolves) and I really hope someone will guide me.
Thanks !


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

welcome to P-fury!



> I don't know wether or not my first experience should be on such a large scale.


absolutely not, unless you are willing to work hard at it, if something goes wrong. 
If you go low light, that could be a good option, but honestly, you probably would need to spend a pretty penny on plants.
-Then you might not be successful, being your first attempt

If you went low light, got the right plants, gave yourself a good amount of time to set it up, and let it establish, this could be a great opportunity for an awesome planted piranha tank though








I would give myself a few months to get the tank how I wanted it before adding the fish. Equipment, plants, and scape.
-getting the driftwood/rocks right, with Anubias tied at their base, Bolbitis tied on driftwood, along with lots of moss.. Don't forget tons of cryptocorynes and chain sword--and Amazon swords as well..

It could get pricey on the plants, but it would be worth it IMO.. If still unsure, try it out on a smaller tank first


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> welcome to P-fury!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dippy ! Thnaks for your quick reply. It seems you're the plant specialist here, from what I've read so far, hehe :laugh: .

I see you're telling me to put moss. I'm sorry for my lack of knowledge, but it's the first time I heared of putting moss in an aquarium, other than as a filter media lol.
Could you tell me more about where and how to use that ?
Thanks !


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know a bit about plants, but there are a few who know their stuff just as well as me here, if not better than me, for sure.








About the moss.. I'll post some pics so you can see what I mean. I will put a pic where lots of moss is tied to rocks, for a ground cover effect --lots of java ferns tied to driftwood --and moss tied to driftwood 
It is good to look at some pics of what people are doing with their tanks.
pics can help you get a feel for what you want to accomplish


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I know a bit about plants, but there are a few who know their stuff just as well as me here, if not better than me, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh wow, I've never seen that before ! Looks very good on driftwood !
I'm also concerned about maintaining all this, I mean, do I have to stick my arm in there and cut the plants with little scissors every little while ? And how do you clean the mess piranhas do, when you have, for example, a bottom that's full of moss, whitout sucking it up !


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> do I have to stick my arm in there and cut the plants with little scissors every little while ?


Well, that depends on how much plant growth you are getting, and also how unruly you like your tank to look










> And how do you clean the mess piranhas do, when you have, for example, a bottom that's full of moss, whitout sucking it up !


If you tie the moss to rocks, or driftwood, it should stay put.
After a while it should attach itself, so it won't matter after that.
You just gently vac it. For a tank full of RBP's, I wouldn't really recommend the moss bottom. (a single serra carefully fed would be ideal) For a shoal, I would attach moss to driftwood


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > do I have to stick my arm in there and cut the plants with little scissors every little while ?
> 
> 
> Well, that depends on how much plant growth you are getting, and also how unruly you like your tank to look
> ...


Okay, thanks a lot !


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey dippy, how do i get that carpet like effect with java moss? i have java moss, two big baseball sized ones...i have no idea how id make somthing like the first pic with the discuss...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> i have no idea how id make somthing like the first pic with the discuss...


That isn't moss in that pic. The last pic has moss as a carpet. It was tied on a bunch of rocks, and left to overgrow


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

is the first pic riccia?
what type of moss is in the last pic?
and is the second xmas moss or pecock(ive seen the pic before but cant relly tell which is which)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like Glossotigmia to me, my favourite plant









Good luck shark boy!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dippy... that pic of your tank with the discus...
As I scrolled down, my jaw literally dropped open and I leaned forward in my chair.

Damn! That is absolutely amazing!

Left me speechless.


----------

